# Speaking of "B" Movies ....



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Remember when 'scream' movies brought on more of a chuckle than a scream because the special effect were so bad? :eek2: When being the worst movie was almost the best? People flocked to them at afternoon matinees. When women like Irish McCalla were the main attraction instead of the creature.

"Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" came later than most and was really a spoof of the genre.

"Killer Klowns From Outer Space"

"The Pink Chiquitas"

"The Brain That Wouldn't Die"

"Barbarella" was referred to as a "B" movie on some websites.

Some of them looked like they were filmed in people's back yards. 

Ahhhh, the silly fun.


----------

